# What Type, Brand And Size Of Pellets For Small Pirahnas?



## Muneeb (Jun 17, 2013)

Finally my Pirahans started to acknowledge pellets so I want to know what to start of with.. Fish are about 3-4" so what size would be preferable?
Was considering the Following:

1.Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold+ Mini Pellets
2. Hikari Cichlid Gold Mini Pellets
3. Arrowana Sticks

Right now I was experimenting with my Flowerhorn's Ocean Free XO Humpy Head and they ate it,
At the moment I feed them live food like shrimp,beef heart,white fish,etc.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hikari Gold Pellets are the way to go!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hikari gold is the most common and readily available... and what I use for my reds about the same size.

I actually feed the large pellets, as they are "bite sized"


----------

